# Xorg EQ overflowing | nvidia.drv.so

## kriz

Hallo,

in unregelmäßigen Abständen bekomme ich von X diesen Backtrace egal auf welcher DE/WM:

```

[ 27950.428] [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

[ 27950.428] 

[ 27950.428] Backtrace:

[ 27950.474] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x56a8b4]

[ 27950.474] 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x263) [0x54b4d3]

[ 27950.474] 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4b314) [0x44b314]

[ 27950.474] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fd2c8513000+0x61c8) [0x7fd2c85191c8]

[ 27950.474] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x73297) [0x473297]

[ 27950.474] 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x989ca) [0x4989ca]

[ 27950.474] 6: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fd2ce52b000+0x10bf0) [0x7fd2ce53bbf0]

[ 27950.474] 7: linux-vdso.so.1 (0x7fff4b296000+0x60c) [0x7fff4b29660c]

[ 27950.474] 8: linux-vdso.so.1 (__vdso_gettimeofday+0x11d) [0x7fff4b2969ed]

[ 27950.474] 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7fd2c8721000+0x883a5) [0x7fd2c87a93a5]

[ 27950.474] 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7fd2c8721000+0x10c26a) [0x7fd2c882d26a]

[ 27950.474] 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7fd2c8721000+0x81025) [0x7fd2c87a2025]

[ 27950.474] 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7fd2c8721000+0x4f970b) [0x7fd2c8c1a70b]

[ 27950.474] 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x7c2be) [0x47c2be]

[ 27950.474] 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x7c9d5) [0x47c9d5]

[ 27950.474] 15: /usr/bin/X (xf86ChangeGammaRamp+0x28a) [0x47ddea]

[ 27950.474] 16: /usr/bin/X (VidModeSetGammaRamp+0x5a) [0x47894a]

[ 27950.474] 17: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (0x7fd2cc49f000+0x8204) [0x7fd2cc4a7204]

[ 27950.474] 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x373e1) [0x4373e1]

[ 27950.474] 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x264aa) [0x4264aa]

[ 27950.474] 20: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7fd2cd3dd64d]

[ 27950.474] 21: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2679d) [0x42679d]

[ 27950.474] 

[ 27950.474] [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

[ 27950.474] [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

[ 27950.474] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events.

[ 27950.474] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 33 dropped events.

[ 27950.474] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

```

emerge --info

```
 

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Aug 2012 10:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x11

    location: /var/lib/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

java-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/java-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

zugaina

    location: /var/lib/layman/zugaina

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

mozilla

    location: /var/lib/layman/mozilla

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/pro-audio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 4

betagarden

    location: /var/lib/layman/betagarden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 5

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BLENDER_SYSTEM_DATAFILES="/usr/share/blender/datafiles"

BLENDER_SYSTEM_PLUGINS="/usr/lib64/plugins"

BLENDER_SYSTEM_SCRIPTS="/usr/share/blender/scripts"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co]"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CUR_WIDTH="119"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs 8 --load-average 16 --keep-going --verbose --quiet"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFINALITY_FT_AUTOHINT_HORIZONTAL_STEM_DARKEN_STRENGTH="10"

INFINALITY_FT_AUTOHINT_INCREASE_GLYPH_HEIGHTS="true"

INFINALITY_FT_AUTOHINT_SNAP_STEM_HEIGHT="100"

INFINALITY_FT_AUTOHINT_VERTICAL_STEM_DARKEN_STRENGTH="25"

INFINALITY_FT_BOLD_EMBOLDEN_X_VALUE="0"

INFINALITY_FT_BOLD_EMBOLDEN_Y_VALUE="0"

INFINALITY_FT_BRIGHTNESS="0"

INFINALITY_FT_CHROMEOS_STYLE_SHARPENING_STRENGTH="0"

INFINALITY_FT_CONTRAST="0"

INFINALITY_FT_FILTER_PARAMS="11 22 38 22 11"

INFINALITY_FT_FRINGE_FILTER_STRENGTH="0"

INFINALITY_FT_GAMMA_CORRECTION="0 100"

INFINALITY_FT_GLOBAL_EMBOLDEN_X_VALUE="0"

INFINALITY_FT_GLOBAL_EMBOLDEN_Y_VALUE="0"

INFINALITY_FT_GRAYSCALE_FILTER_STRENGTH="0"

INFINALITY_FT_STEM_ALIGNMENT_STRENGTH="25"

INFINALITY_FT_STEM_FITTING_STRENGTH="25"

INFINALITY_FT_STEM_SNAPPING_SLIDING_SCALE="40"

INFINALITY_FT_USE_KNOWN_SETTINGS_ON_SELECTED_FONTS="true"

INFINALITY_FT_USE_VARIOUS_TWEAKS="true"

INFINALITY_FT_WINDOWS_STYLE_SHARPENING_STRENGTH="10"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="g15"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/****"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -l16"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p ${PID}"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_QUIET="1"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/betagarden"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/cyzz"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/usr/lib64/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SDL_VIDEO_FULLSCREEN_HEAD="1"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="6"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apng berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fuse g15 gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk3 iconv imlib introspection ipv6 jpeg lcd lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nokia nptl nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pixbuf png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline rtmp sdl session skins speex spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="g15" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

WINDOWID="31457314"

WINDOWPATH="7"

WINEDEBUG="-all"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthDDj4Fj"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="26d05af475ad77106f3e1f390000000a-1344940870.597385-1742290442"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XTERM_LOCALE="de_DE.UTF-8"

XTERM_SHELL="/bin/bash"

XTERM_VERSION="XTerm(279)"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

__GL_SYNC_DISPLAY_DEVICE="DFP-0"

__GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK="1"

__VDPAU_NVIDIA_SYNC_DISPLAY_DEVICE="DFP-0"

```

https://www.google.de/search?q=xorg+eq+overflowing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Jede Diskussion läuft entweder ins Leere oder man hat drei Anhaltspunkte:

a: Die Grafikkarte ist defekt. (scheidet aus)

b: Nvidia ist "halt" close.

c: I defer to comment 64 and closing this bug as CANTFIX (because this is not one bug which we could deal with). Please, anybody who is tempted to write a comment here, file a new bug with your particular issue, and please attach your X server config file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf, if available), output of the dmesg command, and X server log file (/var/log/Xorg.*.log) to the bug report as individual uncompressed file attachments using the bugzilla file attachment link below.

Closing as CANTFIX

Die "besten" Comments sind von 2009?! -.-

Vllt. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

cc

----------

## oxyl

hi!

hab das selbe problem mit meinem gentoo auf nem X220 mit intel-grafig on the chip. (intel-i7, i915, hd 3000)

die kiste lief ewigkeiten ohne probleme bis zu einem update...

u.a. wirde der xorg-server geupdatet. ein downgrade habe ich noch nicht versucht.

hat jemand sachdienliche hinweise, wer, was, wann, wo fuer den fehler veranstworltich ist?!

...lieben gruss...

ausschnitt der Xorg.0.log.old

```

...

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE)

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x59a356]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x273) [0x57af43]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4ec2e) [0x44ec2e]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostButtonEvent+0xed) [0x48a21d]

(EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so (0x7f126fa32000+0x4359) [0x7f126fa36359]

(EE) 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so (0x7f126fa32000+0x651a) [0x7f126fa3851a]

(EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x79407) [0x479407]

(EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa4a65) [0x4a4a65]

(EE) 8: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f1273717000+0x10460) [0x7f1273727460]

(EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f1272466367]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f127350f0e8]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f1271136000+0x1d9fc) [0x7f12711539fc]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f1271136000+0x3f12b) [0x7f127117512b]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (BlockHandler+0x4a) [0x43deaa]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (WaitForSomething+0x12a) [0x5976ea]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39812) [0x439812]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2823a) [0x42823a]

(EE) 17: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f12723a44bd]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x27d99) [0x427d99]

(EE)

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

```

----------

## mrsteven

@oxyl: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du auf einem Sandybridge-Notebook mit media-libs/mesa-9.0 auch. Seit ich zu media-libs/mesa-8.0.4-r1 zurückgewechselt habe, tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf:

 Mesa 9 + SNA: Sporadische GPU-Lockups, langsame KDE-Desktop-Effekte, Grafikfehler im KDE-Terminalemulator, wenn gource gestartet wird.

 Mesa 9 + UXA: Sporadische GPU-Lockups, langsame KDE-Desktop-Effekte, Grafikfehler sind weg

 Mesa 8 + UXA: alles einwandfrei

 Mesa 8 + SNA: nicht probiert

PS: Ist aber ein anderes Problem als das vom OP beschriebene, da anderer Grafiktreiber, von daher: @Moderatoren:  :Arrow:  Bitte verschieben!

PPS: Nachtrag: Mit UXA, media-libs/mesa-9.0.1 und x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1 läuft's auch wieder vernünftig.  :Smile: 

----------

